# Pregnant Bitch



## smithy (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

Has anyone got advice, my Alfie is going to be a daddy to Jess pups another cockapoo, she is now 30 days pregnant and has had her scan, she has one large red nipple which she keeps trying to lick and since the vet shaved her for her scan she has developed a slight red rash underneath is this normal? any help would be greatly received

Thanks


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Bag Balm....it is made for animals and will help, she likely has a razzor burn and an agrivated nipple,,,,,get some and rub it on her, it will soothe her and heal her up fast.


----------



## smithy (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for your help


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no problem! good luck with the litter.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

she may be irritated by this and scratch which will make it worse- try a kids t-shirt (or maybe a maternity one!) just to keep her off it until it clears up. good luck with her!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

congratulations on the up coming litter.perhaps she took a reaction to the gel they use for the scan?if she continues to lick the area she may have to wear a vet collar for a while to give the area time to settle,alfie is gorgeous,what colour is he? xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I was thinking the same .. what colour is the lovely Alfie ???

Great news on the litter .. how exciting xxx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

mandym said:


> congratulations on the up coming litter.perhaps she took a reaction to the gel they use for the scan?if she continues to lick the area she may have to wear a vet collar for a while to give the area time to settle,alfie is gorgeous,what colour is he? xx





JoJo said:


> I was thinking the same .. what colour is the lovely Alfie ???
> 
> Great news on the litter .. how exciting xxx



haha i knew you would think the same,gorgeous isnt he xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I need to know his colouring ha ha ha ... the pic is too small


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi,

Congratulations to Alfie and Jess for the positive pregnancy scan. Am I right in thinking the one nipple was already an irritation before the clipping for the scan? An inflamed or irritated nipple needs careful attention, it will have started to change from normal because of the hormones after her being in season. (She will have the same hormone levels at the moment post the season whether she is barren or pregnant). Simple things like a blocked milk duct can be very uncomfortable and may need vet treatment, it is definately not the norm. As for the rash that could simply be clipper burn which needs a skin cream, nappy rash cream works well to soothe the skin.

Hope all goes well with the pregnancy and look forward to seeing happy heathy pups.

Julia x


----------



## smithy (Aug 23, 2011)

Thank you for all your advice she seems a lot better today.

Alfie was mainly black with tan on his feet and a little bit on his nose when he was a puppy, he has now like a white grey on his head, grey on his neck and ears with golden mixed and a dark grey/black colour on his back, he has a golden chest feet and legs and also golden on his nose bit of a mixture but adorable. His mum was a golden cocker and dad was black poodle.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Alfie is stunning .. I would love to see more pic 

He has a fading gene by the sounds of it and may be classed as a Silver which is a dilute of black with fading gene..... he sounds lovely xxx

I saw a Goldendoodle with a fading coat ... he was black as a puppy but at 3 years old he was dark grey and silver ... beautiful coat .. I wanted him xx

Keep us posted on mum and pups please


----------

